# IBS-D and IBS-C Can Be Helped



## Jaslene (Jun 21, 2014)

DELETE THIS PLEASE


----------



## Summer girl (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello thank you for posting what has helped you. I have IBS and continue to go between C and D. For me D is worse! It just comes from out of the blue with no warning no matter what I eat,,, although alcohol is a def trigger for me. 
Recently have had a couple of D attacks that have kept me home bound and ruined some weekend getaways with my hubby. I recognize that they have come when an important event is coming - prob because of stress worrying about whether my stomach will cooperate. So I am going to be making an appt with a hypnotherapist. I think it's worth a try. 
I was looking for something that I could take (with little side effects) when these attacks happen to stop them before they get worse. 
They have also seem to come more frequently as I get older. 
Wanted to know how long have you been taking this IBS therapy homeopathic tablets? They say for temporary relief. Will give them a try.
Thanks again for sharing, God know this is an awful debilitating disease!


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree, Summer girl, it is a debilitating curse. Jaslene, I checked the Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy Homeopathic Fast Dissolving Tablets website for ingredients and they list the active ones. But I'd like to know the inactive ingredients as well - sweeteners, dyes, etc., since I am sensitive to a lot of them. Do you still have the box? Does it have the inactive ingredients written on it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

> *Ingredients*
> Inactive Ingredients: Advantol 300, Lactose, Magnesium Stearate, Mannitol, Microcrystalline Cellulose.


Is what the Amazon.com site has for it.

Advantol is a polyol from what I can google.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dang. Lactose, Magnesium Stearate, and Mannitol are definite no-nos for me. Thanks, Kathleen.


----------



## Jaslene (Jun 21, 2014)

I just want to say that this product really works. I probably would be crying right now if it wasn't for this product Irritable Bowel Syndrome Therapy Homeopathic Fast Dissolving Tablets. If you are allergies to inactive ingredients then you can always buy the whole Asafoetida raw product and cook in foods or buy a tea version. I couldn't do that route as it is repeatedly stated that Asafoetida is reeeeally pungent. It had anti-microbial properties meaning it can even kill candida overgrowth and possibly worms. It's known to be a study for using this as base to kill H1N1. You do have to be careful not to take this with blood thinners. It has abortification and contraceptive properties so do NOT take while pregnant or while trying to become pregnant. Yes, it really does help IBS. And I've also learned that it helps women with Menorrhagia which explains why I'm not sporting the pregnant look this cycle. I thought it may be helping me in that area, but I wasn't sure. So I looked it up and found out that it helps women with that problem and I'm so happy about that. This means that it may be resolving another issue I've had part of my adult life as it feels my lower abdomen is shrinking and less sensitive. It also MAY help with cholesterol.

Truly if your going to give any product a try, trust me, this is it. I'm able to sit at my desk without running to the bathroom even if I have to pee. It does say it may take up to 60 days to see results. I'm not sure what they mean by that because I've had immediate results. However they may mean to have a result where your intestines are more conditioned to not depend on the medication as much. I do recommend taking it a couple of hours before you go to work or a meeting or a class. You got to give it a chance for it to settle in your intestines. Sometimes I feel like something is guy punching me an hour after I take it, but I have control over my stools and I imagine it's a war going on in my intestines. After that my intestines are calm the rest of the whole day. I only take two a day and that is in the morning. You can take up to 6 a day.

It's not a miracle, but at this moment, it's as close as I can get. I've been to doctors and I got tired of "come back and in the next visit we'll see." I don't have time to tap dance around my issues, give meds to fix it or I won't see you again. I don't have time for them to milk my insurance and take my money. I have been diagnosed by a doctor with IBS-D. I believe it is contributed to Habba syndrome which is a rapid emptying of bile into the lower intestines. More than 10 times I've experienced excruciating stomach pains that feels like lightning ricocheting throughout my whole abdomen, upper and lower and not just in one spot. I do want to get checked for gallstones since I was once diagnosed with pancreatitis years ago, but never was an alcoholic. But if I do have a rapid emptying of bile into my lower intestines, I couldn't imagine having gallstones.


----------

